# Las casas - haciendas de Ica



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Un tema interesante porque es parte de las ciudades de la región.
En Ica provincia hay muchas, la Hda. San José (no es la de Chincha) está en en medio d la ciudad gracias al crecimiento hacia el oeste de la ciudad, otras mas conocidas son Tacama, Vista Alegre, Ocucaje, Quilloay, Elias, etc.
La primera y última son habitadas, las otras son de uso turístico por su relación con los viñedos y otras se han convertido en hoteles.
Un breve recuento

*Casas hacienda de Ica*

De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La casa hacienda de Ica, es una de las construcciones más características del agro peruano. Remonta sus orígenes al cortijo de olivar español, pero pronto en el Perú adquiere una personalidad propia. Aunque a lo largo de los siglos variaron en sus formas y dimensiones, se puede decir que hay dos tipos de casa hacienda peruana., definidas en función del material predominante en su construcción: la costera y la serrana. La primera combina la piedra y el adobe; la segunda tiene al barro, quincha o adobe, como materia fundamental.

La casa hacienda no fue sólo residencia del propietario, sino centro administrativo, depósito, eventualmente lugar de alojamiento de los forasteros. Su diseño suele ser austero, amplio, funcional, en armonía con la naturaleza que la rodea. Dentro de esa sobriedad, se permite algunos refinamientos: una capilla ornada con un altar de pan de oro, columnas que vuelven íntimos los patios, una galería de arcos que se abre a la campiña.

Ica fue tierra de haciendas y algunas de sus casas todavía subsisten, aunque buena parte de ellas fueron devastadas en los años posteriores a la reforma agraria del gobierno del general de división Ejército del Perú Juan Velasco Alvarado.

La mejor conservada, convertida hoy en acogedor hotel, es la de San José, ubicada en el distrito de El Carmen, en Chincha. Sus orígenes se remontan al siglo XVI, pero su planta se levantó en el siglo XVII, y en los posteriores recibió una serie de modificaciones, como las arquerías que rodean al patio principal, añadidas en el primer tercio del siglo XVIII. La casa se eleva más o menos dos metros sobre el terreno circundante y al frente de ella, y cubriendo parte del costado oeste, se extiende una amplia y hermosa galería con columnas de madera. La casa cuenta con una especie de catacumbas que tal vez funcionaron como depósitos, pero que la tradición dice que fueron lugar de castigo de los esclavos. Hacia el lado oriental de la plaza se levanta la capilla, que por sus dimensiones es una verdadera iglesia de estilo rococó.

Igualmente son importantes las haciendas Añamia, otra de las bien conservadas del valle de Ica, con su amplia portada, gracioso mirador y un jardín al que da un amplio corredor; Vista Alegre, también en Ica, bastante modernizada, pero con algunos detalles bellos, como la espadaña incorporada a su portada o las elegantes rejas de madera de la parte interior; Montesierpe, en la parte alta del valle de Pisco, con su arquería de pesadas columnas con base de piedra; Majoro, en Nasca, en parte de estilo republicano, cuya gran capilla contenía el magnífico altar que hoy alberga la iglesia de la Virgen del Pilar, en San Isidro, Lima; Ocucaje, hoy remodelada y convertida en hotel; Santa Rosa, edificada durante la República, con su bello oratorio primorosamente restaurado por sus actuales propietarios; Tacama, en la parte alta del valle de Ica, que conserva una monumental prensa para uvas de la época colonial y cuenta con un recio mirador que domina los viñedos; San Fernandino, en Chincha, que tiene un alto corredor frontal de gráciles columnas de madera al que se accede por una doble escalera; San Regis, también en la campiña chinchana, de amplísimo y sencillo corredor. Este casa hacienda, se encuentra muy deteriorada y en parte de sus ambientes moran infinidad de murciélagos; Alto Larán, de truculenta historia durante la guerra del Pacífico y cuya capilla fue destruida e incendiada por las tropas de ocupación chilenas, en represalia porque su propietario español, albergó a montoneros peruanos, lo que motivó una reclamación diplomática del gobierno español ante La Moneda. San José de Ingenio, en Nasca, que fue de la Compañía de Jesús y que, por excepción en la costa, tiene una galería con columnata de piedra; San Javier de Nazca, también de origen jesuita, que posee una capilla barroca con dos torres que por sus dimensiones y boato puede competir con cualquier iglesia de ciudad.

La anterior si bien, no es una lista exhaustiva, son las más representativas de estas antiguas construcciones que se conservan como parte del patrimonio arquitectónico del pueblo iqueño.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

La Hacienda San José

En medio de la ciudad, actualmente habitada, y convertida en una importante inmobiliaria de la ciudad pues sobre sus terrenos están construidas Plaza Vea, cines UVK, varias urbanizaciones de clase media y condominios y pronto estará el nuevo CC de la ciudad.

Una toma lejana, en primer plano está actualmente Plaza Vea, después un condominio y atrás se ve la torre de la Iglesia.










La Iglesia










Casas alrededor de un parque común





































Un huarango, tan típico de Ica.










Luego, más fotos de haciendas iqueñas y de la región.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué bonita hacienda. Espero que se mantenga tal y como está por muchos años más. Espero ver las demás fotos. :


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

El nombre correcto es casa de hacienda... estas linda!!! es algo radidalmente distinto de las haciendas de por acá


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Bonita la casa Hacienda, me comentaron que en interior existe una procesadora de esparragos.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que bien conservada se encuentra, corrio buena suerte, ya que hay un monton de casas haciendas que estan en escombros por el olvido

Por cierto, las fotos son actuales?, al parecer no sufrio daños en el terremoto que sacudio la region, hay casos muy lamentables como la hacienda san jose de chincha, que esta destruida, es una gran pena..., o como muchas que estando derruidas ya, terminaron por desplomarse.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta bonita la Casa Hacienda Sn Josè.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta, se ve algo contemporáneo, pero luce bien.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Lucen muy bien conservadas, muy atractivas y acogedoras para pasar fin de semana de relax... Buenas tomas !


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Qué lindo lugar !!!*

Dá ganas de estar ya mismo allí !!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita, espero que se siga conservando.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Otra hacienda muy conocida d la ciudad. La Bodega - Hacienda Vista Alegre se ubica en uno de los límites d la ciudad, en la carretera que une Ica con el distrito d La Tinguiña.

Un imagen satelital, donde se vé la Hda. Sn José y Vista Alegre, ambas en las periferies d la ciudad, aunque esta última ya rodeada de nuevas urbanizaciones y negocios.











La portada



















Un parque interior










Adentro



















Pasillos



















Motivo por lo q es famosa: sus vinos.










Un lagar iqueño de huarango.










Una panorámica (de J.Clarke)










Benetton (dueño d la conocida marca de ropa) en la casa hacienda mas conocida de la ciudad, Tacama, motivo d la próxima actualización.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

limeñologo said:


> Por cierto, las fotos son actuales?, al parecer no sufrio daños en el terremoto que sacudio la region, hay casos muy lamentables como la hacienda san jose de chincha, que esta destruida, es una gran pena..., o como muchas que estando derruidas ya, terminaron por desplomarse.


Las fotos son de hace 4 meses. 
Hay algunas haciendas q han quedado afectadas pero han sido ya reconstruidas como es el caso d la q acabo d postear, aunque hay otras q siguen en el olvido, ya pondré unas fotos.



skyperu34 said:


> Lucen muy bien conservadas, muy atractivas y acogedoras para pasar fin de semana de relax... Buenas tomas !


La Hda. Sn José de Ica es un condominio particular, no hay hospedajes ahí. Pero sí es muy bonita dentro, aunque d fuera no lo parezca.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita Vista Alegre.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

excelente Thread. ahy muchas casas hacienda en ica. vista alegre se ve bien.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Excelente tema. 

22 años viviendo en Ica y nunca me percaté de la existencia de la Casa Hacienda San José, aunque ocasionalmente me preguntaba qué había detrás de esos extensos muros. xD


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno, llegó el turno de la Hacienda mas conocida de la región: Tacama
Un poco d historia
En su interesante y bien documentado libro sobre la "Historia del vino chileno", el autor José del Pozo dice: "...La difusión de la vid fue rápida. En México se plantó desde los tiempos de Hernán Cortés en torno a los años 1520, después de la conquista de México. Más tarde pasó al Perú, donde los nombres de Bartolomé de Terrazas y Francisco de Carabantes, en la década de los años 1540, figuran entre los pioneros de la viticultura de ese país. Carabantes creó el Viñedo de Tacama, en el oasis de Ica, al sur de Lima, que es el más antiguo del Perú. Desde allí la vid se difundió a Chile y Argentina." 
En la década de 1920, Tacama inicia sus contactos con la tecnología francesa, importa toneles y contrata técnicos de ese país. Comienza así la renovación del viñedo, introduciendo vides importadas de Francia. Es el primer esfuerzo por producir vinos con técnica moderna. La Segunda Guerra Mundial puso fin a ese experimento y es a partir de 1958 que se inicia lo que hoy constituye una transferencia tecnológica notable de Francia al Perú en el difícil arte de elaborar vino.
En 1962, Tacama contrata un ingeniero enólogo francés de primera clase, Robert Niederman, quien con sus conocimientos y eficiencia, eleva la calidad de sus productos. A partir de esa fecha, los más grandes expertos franceses, autoridades mundiales en la elaboración del vino, son consultores de Tacama y viajan constantemente en época de vendimia a Ica, y presiden el ensamblaje de sus vinos, aplicando los últimos descubrimientos del arte de la vinificación.
Los profesores Jean Ribéreau-Gayon, Émile Peynaud, Max Rives, Alain Carbonneau, Pascal Ribereau-Gayon, entre otros, han colaborado a crear y mantener una constante comunicación sobre los últimos procesos y técnicas. Estas eminencias han visitado anualmente Tacama y a ellos Robert Niederman les atribuye fundamentalmente el éxito de nuestros vinos.
Para el profesor Jean Ribéreau-Gayon, “los esfuerzos de Tacama han sido coronados por la obtención de vinos de calidad indiscutible, creando un tipo específicamente peruano, comparable a los mejores vinos de los países viticultores”. Y agrega “ he podido constatar directamente que un esfuerzo tecnológico importante es efectuado en Tacama y se continúa tanto en los métodos de trabajo como en el material, basándose en principios científicos muy seguros”.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

La capilla









El lagar iqueño










Pirámide monocromática pre-inca?, no.










El mirador










Desde el mirador


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Tambieéen vieeneeee...

Mas haciendas
y un hotel que se construyó con lo que rescataba de las haciendas que ya han desaparecido.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita Tacama.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que hacienda es esa amarilla y con ese balcón que han convertido en hotel

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué bonitas haciendas. Sin duda hay mucho que ver en Ica.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

cesium said:


> Que hacienda es esa amarilla y con ese balcón que han convertido en hotel
> 
> saludos


No es una hacienda, es un hotel que se contruyó con partes de las casonas de la ciudad o haciendas antes de q las demolieran.
Se llama El Carmelo y está a la entrada de la Ciudad, viniendo desde Lima.
Saludos!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

alvarobendezu said:


> No es una hacienda, es un hotel que se contruyó con partes de las casonas de la ciudad o haciendas antes de q las demolieran.
> Se llama El Carmelo y está a la entrada de la Ciudad, viniendo desde Lima.
> Saludos!


ohhh !!! El Carmelo, claro que si, tuve la oportunidad de hospedarme en ese hotel en el 96 para la vendimia de ese año, me acuerdo que en el hotel también se hospedó El General, no lo habia reconocido que lindo está.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tacama y Vista Alegre; muy buenas. Ica tiene lo suyo.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

*Actualizando threads*

- removed: no permissions


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esa hacienda si se vé antigua ojala no haya sufrido demasiado con el terremoto.

saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

se ven interesantes deberian restaurarlas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que rico patrimonio que tiene Ica, la región en general tiene una enorme potencial, miles de años de historia que deberían ser aprovechados.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sí, muy bonita casa hacienda, ojalá se haga algo por ella.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

No había visto este thread...preciosas haciendas iqueñas.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Una Casa Hacienda antigua y bonita era la de Ocucaje que me parece que también fué convertida en hotel a mediados de los 90s.

saludos


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Lástima que no tengo mucho material fotográfico de Ocucaje, pero pondré lo poco q tengo, así como de otras haciendas de la región.
Coming soon!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Nazca - Hacienda Cantayo




























Antes










Ahora


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Preciosa hacienda.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Extraordinario trabajo de recuperación, ese es el camino a seguir.

saludos


----------

